# Exercises for weak glutes



## XXLTank

My physio suspects I've got weak glutes and this is contributing to lower back problems.

Anyone know any good exercises for strengthening them up?

XT


----------



## Robsta

Squat's mate, or leg press if your back hurts too much.

Just go light and gradually increase the weight untill it's not too painful...my back lower back hurts like hell every week on legs, normally gone by the next day though..Go light and make sure the form is correct before increaseing the weight.

Some other guy's may have some better ideas though


----------



## samurai691436114498

Squats will work the glutes, but if you have a back complaint then these may not be an option

most hamstring exercises will work the glutes (leg curls, SLD, Romanian DL, kneeling kick backs etc)

fitball pull ins work them too.


----------



## Tatyana

Walking lunges with dumbells

Lunges on a Smith Machine (one of my favs)

Lunges in a Squat Rack

I also find that laying hamstring curls (lighter weights, highly controlled and SQUEEZE at the top of the contraction) hits my glutes

Back extensions also work part of my glutes

And what they said.

The bootie is really important in women's bodybuilding.

x

T


----------



## big

Pull-thrus and glute-ham raises.

If they're good enough for the 1000lb+ squatters at WSB, they'll be good enough for you


----------



## Tatyana

big said:


> Pull-thrus and glute-ham raises.
> 
> If they're good enough for the 1000lb+ squatters at WSB, they'll be good enough for you


Big what are these exercises?

Hey anything for the bootie!

x

x

x

T


----------



## big

Tatyana said:


> Big what are these exercises?
> 
> Hey anything for the bootie!
> 
> x
> 
> x
> 
> x
> 
> T


These pics aren't perfect but they're the best I could find quickly:

GHR:

http://www.weighttrainersunited.com/gluteham.html

Unfortunately, practically all gyms in the UK don't have a glute-ham raise bench. However, you can either do them on the lat raise machine (turn facing away from the machine and put your calves under the part where your knees normally go - this is what I do and it works really well), or you can use a barbell on the floor and put your calves under that. You'll find it surprisingly hard to even do a handful of unweighted GHR reps at first - however you'll get crazy strong at them real quick and it will improve your squat vastly, particularly at the lowest position if you go deep.

Pull-thru:

http://www.weighttrainersunited.com/pullthrough.html

As you can see in the above link, there are two ways to do these. The top two pics represent the way to work your hams and glutes - however the pics aren't perfect... I prefer to see trainees coming into more of a squat position than the pics show. These will cain your glutes and hams 

Both of these exercises are hardly ever used by bodybuilders, which is unfortunate. The strongest squatters in the world use these two exercises regularly as part of their assistance work, and of course, increased glute/ham strength = increased squat = increased mass all over 

IMO typically these should be done in the 15-20 rep range as assistance work, and failure should most definitely be avoided on these.


----------



## Tatyana

Thanks BIG!

I am still sorting out alot of training stuff, this May is only 2 years of proper BBing for me, even though I had been 'weight training' from 16, there were LOADS of body parts I completely 'hit or missed' 

HAM GLUTE LIFT-I like the look of this one, I really like exercises that I use my own body weight like pull ups, dips (well I do wear a chained belt to hang plates from) or back extensions (again use plates).

Ok going to be blonde. THe lat raise machine. Hammerstrength on in my gym if it is the one you mean. So you do mean the one that isolates the shoulders?

I really can't see how I could get into that thing backwards, however, wouldn't a seated calf lift machine work as well?

OR if I loaded the laying hamstring curl with enough plates..................................

x

x

x

T


----------



## big

Sorry - my bad - I meant the lat pulldown machine... where's my brain tonight?! I've never even heard of a lat raise machine - hey, maybe I should patent it.....

Like you say, seated calf raise should work too and the ham curl with enough plates.

Any exercise where you're moving your own bodyweight around a point (GHR, chins, dips) are far better than similar exercises where you're moving a weight around your body IMO.


----------



## Tatyana

big said:


> Sorry - my bad - I meant the lat pulldown machine... where's my brain tonight?! I've never even heard of a lat raise machine - hey, maybe I should patent it.....
> 
> Like you say, seated calf raise should work too and the ham curl with enough plates.
> 
> Any exercise where you're moving your own bodyweight around a point (GHR, chins, dips) are far better than similar exercises where you're moving a weight around your body IMO.


OH so I am not completely BLONDE! JOY!!!!! I was thinking the machine equivalent of dumbell lateral raises!

oh no there is another blonde question, what is GHR?

yes I like the moving my bodyweight around stuff.

x

x

x

T


----------



## big

Tatyana said:


> OH so I am not completely BLONDE! JOY!!!!! I was thinking the machine equivalent of dumbell lateral raises!
> 
> oh no there is another blonde question, what is GHR?
> 
> yes I like the moving my bodyweight around stuff.
> 
> x
> 
> x
> 
> x
> 
> T


I think I better dye my hair blond 

GHR = glute-ham raise


----------



## Tatyana

big said:


> I think I better dye my hair blond
> 
> GHR = glute-ham raise


ERRRMMMM, ususally it is BLEACH your hair blonde BIG, to be a proper blonde that is.

YES one thing I have learned from being a scientist is to DEFINE your terms/abbreviations the first time you use them.

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB

squats hit the gluteus maximum mainly andthen lunges will hit the minimus and the other one i cant remeber whats its called lol


----------



## Tatyana

DB said:


> squats hit the gluteus maximum mainly andthen lunges will hit the minimus and the other one i cant remeber whats its called lol


Baz pants,

I thought you would be an EXPERT on the butt muscles!

x

x

x

T


----------



## big

DB said:


> squats hit the gluteus maximum mainly andthen lunges will hit the minimus and the other one i cant remeber whats its called lol


Your posts are too technical dude, can you dumb them down a bit please?:tongue10:


----------

